# Prompt in Bash/Konsole

## Boson

Hallo!

Der Prompt der Bash in der KDE-Konsole sieht bei mir seltsamerweise immer so aus:

bash-2.05b$

Allerdings hätte ich gerne einen Prompt wie z.B.

user@hostname:/usr/lib$

In meiner .bashrc steht allerdings:

```

PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"'

```

was allerdings ja meinen gewünschten Prompt erzeugen sollte.

Wenn ich nun diese Zeile aus der .bashrc manuell eingebe, ändert sich der Prompt folgendermaßen:

user@hostname:/usr/libbash-2.05b$

Irgendwie wird der String "bash-2.05b$" angehängt.

Wie kann ich das beseitigen? Anscheinend pfuscht da Konsole mit rein und hängt den String an.

Ach ja, wenn ich mich über ein tty, also einem Terminal im Textmodus einlogge, zum Beispiel unter Alt+Ctrl+F1, ist der Prompt so, wie ich ihn gerne hätte.

Weiß jemand von euch, was ich dagegen tun kann?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Mfg Boson

----------

## Shinya

Soweit ich weiss enthält die Umgebungsvariable "PROMPT_COMMAND" ein Kommando das jedesmal vor dem anzeigen des Prompts ausgeführt wird. Bei Bash steckt der Prompt selbst in der Variablen "PS1". Also solltest du wohl diese verändern.

EDIT: Sirro war wohl schneller. Ich hab mich von IRC ablenken lassen  :Wink: 

- Shinya

----------

## sirro

Das mit PROMPT_COMMAND hab ich noch nie gehört. Ich änder meinen Prompt immer über die $PS1-Variable z.B.

```
PS1='\u@\h \w$ '
```

ergibt etwas wie:

```
user@hostname /home$ 
```

----------

## MatzeOne

```
PS1='\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h \[\033[01;34m\]\w \$ \[\033[00m\]'
```

auszug aus meiner .bashrc im home-verzeichnis des users  :Smile: 

----------

## Salgar

Make an appointment with your ophthalmologist and try this:

```
PS1="\[\033[0;36m\]\t\[\033[1;35m\]^\[\033[0;32m\]\u\[\033[1;34m\]@\[\033[0;32m\]\h\[\033[1;35m\]:\[\033[1;33m\]\w\[\033[0m\]\[\033[1;34m\]$\[\033[0m\]"
```

----------

## Boson

Oh ja! Das mit PS1 kannte ich gar nicht. Jetzt hab ich nen brauchbaren Prompt. Danke!

Mfg Boson

----------

